# Frozen mullet??



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Will the mullet be on top / easy to scoop up with a dip net in the morning??

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## SaltWaterBuck (Sep 2, 2013)

they were talking about it on the radio this mornin n said they should be on top but its illegal to dip them have to gig or cast net................dont make sense to me but thats what i heard


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Bring a cast net, so you can say you threw on them, you do not have to say what you threw, cast net, or dip net.


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

I am down with this, thought I would see some out by now


----------



## A-1 Lawn Service (Dec 21, 2013)

Has anybody found the mullet on top yet I've been around pcola n milton can't find em I heard bayou texar been there and was none


----------



## SaltWaterBuck (Sep 2, 2013)

is it safe to eat fish from texar i heard its pretty polluted in there ???


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

SaltWaterBuck said:


> is it safe to eat fish from texar i heard its pretty polluted in there ???


Biggest Problem with Texar Is sewage but as cold as it is they should be ok. Villa Venyce in G Breeze should be loaded with them . The Niehbors will usually Allow u to go around their sea walls allowing u to catch your limit. They don't want them dying & smelling up the place for weeks.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Went to glover landing about 25 years ago and dipped up a cooler full. As soon as the sun came up they warmed up and could get away from you. I'm too old for that now but got a son wanting to give it a try

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## SaltWaterBuck (Sep 2, 2013)

10-4 my boss has told me how nasty texar is but could never explain why


----------



## A-1 Lawn Service (Dec 21, 2013)

Where is villa venyce king crab....I'm not crazy about eating fish out of texar either


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

1st Subdivision Just east of gulf Breeze on right right past the Tire store at the light. Just make sure homeowners know what your doing, There are several places u can throw from around small bridges, Sea walls etc.


----------



## A-1 Lawn Service (Dec 21, 2013)

I will give it a look n see thank you


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

No "cold" mullet around Milton..


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Just like a woman you never know where a mullet(any fish) has been but better to assume everywhere unless you know them lol. They usually don't sit there and suck mud but its always best to give them time to purge lol.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Desert Eagle said:


> No "cold" mullet around Milton..


Haven't heard one report of them floating. Can't remember the temps when it happened but it wasn't any colder than last couple days but think it lasted three or four nights

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

It was 18°F for 3 days...


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Caddy Yakker said:


> Just like a woman you never know where a mullet(any fish) has been but better to assume everywhere unless you know them lol. They usually don't sit there and suck mud but its always best to give them time to purge lol.


Bahahahahahah classic


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

I used to get them at the x,s up from jims fish camp, the game warden used to get on the news and tell people to go get them, I,ve done it many times, takes about 3 cold days in a row


----------



## tailfisher1979 (Jan 24, 2012)

Went to west bay, pc just a couple days after the cold snap and 20-32" trout were floating by the hundreds. Mullet too but no reds. I was devastated because it looked like charlotte harbor and their snook kill they had a few years back. Its definitely going to affect the trout fishing there for the next few years.


----------

